# i think tabitha might be starting labour



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

tabitha has been on the litter tray all morning. she has had the runs really bad, and everytime she gets off the tray within 30 seconds she is back on it. well, she's settled down now but i've just gone to clean her litter tray and there are 'blobs' of clear almost jelly like stuff in there. is this the mucus plug do you think? she was acting a little strange last night and kept going into the nesting box. she is just lying down at the moment.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yeah sounds good and you know what the day is wednesday before 11pm. yipee i may actually have got a bet right, now 6 kittens and i got it all right.:thumbup:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> yeah sounds good and you know what the day is wednesday before 11pm. yipee i may actually have got a bet right, now 6 kittens and i got it all right.:thumbup:


yes looks like you may win the bet her back end is all wet but she was really messy from the runs before. i don't think she's wet from her cleaning herself because she can't reach to do it. i have noticed that the side of her stomach is very hard at times and softer at others so it sounds like she may be starting to have contractions. i can't wait now - i never thought the day would come.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

labour goes in 3 stages, first stage is the losing of the mucus plug, then contractions which move the kittens into the birthing position, which is the stage i would say tabitha is at now, next stage kittens born.
the second stage can last afew hours so hopefully by this evening you will have a contented nest of babies.
now is the time to put her where you need her to stay.
good luck and will check back soon.
oh forgot make sure if tabitha doesnt do the cords, which im sure she will do herself that kittens dont get tangled as this can cause a slight hernia. dont leave the kittens attached to the cords for more than an hour. have a warm damp flannel ready incase she doesnt break the sac around their mouths...im sure you know this already.:thumbup:


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

:thumbup:Good luck. Also make sure you count the placentas after each kitten so none are retained as this will cause infection.

Will check back soon if any advice is needed happy to help as i have delivered many babies (kittens).


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

thankyou both i will be updating as the day goes on. i'm sure you'll be sick of me before this is over. i'll probably need more advise


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Woohoooo finally!!!!! :thumbup: 

Go tabitha go tabitha!!!! xxxxxxxx

I am off out for a few hours so when I come home I am hoping to see atleast one kitten is here please!!


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hallelujah, finally we have lift off. Prepare for a busy day and have your camera at the ready. I'm not sure if all cats do this but Matilda was purring like an engine when the pain started, so settle her in her favourite box and get yourself some wine lol xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she's going from one nest box to another at the moment. meowing at me and then following me around. when i stroke her she is purring a lot.


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww, it definitely sounds like she knows what's coming. I am so excited for you and Tabitha
I had a morning of Matilda being unsettled, she only got in her box minutes before the contractions started. You can't miss them, her tummy will visibly contract. Have you looked at cat birth vids on YouTube. They definitely gave me a good idea of what would happen


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Woo-hoo! Go, Tabitha, go!


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

Yay! good luck!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she's constantly going in the litter tray and forcing 'the runs' out. she's very fussy too now


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

That's fantastic news, hope all goes well, it's all exciting now. Can't wait to hear all about it. :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

poor girl. i hope it wont be too long before kittens arrive.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

good luck... Tabithat pipped the Blue balloon (aka Tansy) to the post... she i still hanging in there.. keep us posted x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Come on Tabitha, you can do it, got everything crossed here that all goes well, xxxxxxxxx_


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

Any news?!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Sit with her near a box and encourage her to stay in it, stroke her if that is what she wants. Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

is everything alright? looking forward to pictures!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

spid said:


> Sit with her near a box and encourage her to stay in it, stroke her if that is what she wants. Good luck.:thumbup:


she is getting in the box and purring away while i am stroking her. but if i move to do anything after a couple of minutes she gets out and lies down on her usual bed - not ideal as it is on top of the cage. things do seem to have settled down somewhat. she's not going to the litter tray at the moment and not wandering around. she's lying down but not particularly sleeping. is this normal?


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds normal, constant purring is a good clue that contractions have started. As suggested I would sit near the nest you want her to have them in and stroke her. It is normal for them to get very restless. 

My girl went and found her mum yesterday when labour started, hence her plug going on the living room floor with the children watching TV. She was quiet happy for me to carry her to the appropriate nest box and stay with her, it was only about half an hour from plug to first kitten.

Mine had frequent litter trips for about 12 hours beforehand. Hope all goes well, keep us updated.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Alaskacat said:


> Sounds normal, constant purring is a good clue that contractions have started. As suggested I would sit near the nest you want her to have them in and stroke her. It is normal for them to get very restless.
> 
> My girl went and found her mum yesterday when labour started, hence her plug going on the living room floor with the children watching TV. She was quiet happy for me to carry her to the appropriate nest box and stay with her, it was only about half an hour from plug to first kitten.
> 
> Mine had frequent litter trips for about 12 hours beforehand. Hope all goes well, keep us updated.


i have three different nesting boxes set up for her to choose from. typical that she decides on the smallest - well that is where she keeps going at the moment. she happily sits in it purring away and 'padding' at the soft bed


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

I dont really have a reason to be in the breeding forum.. but even iv been keeping up with Tabitha's threads! Excited now!


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

As spid said try and sit with her as much as possible...just you sitting with her can be calming, My girl was just the same as soon as i walked away she followed me crying,this went on for 12hrs from 8pm till 8am,i had a numd bum and matches sticks in my eyes but god it was worth it the 1st litter is quite an experiance.

Just bare it in mind queens can really scream,cry and sometimes lash out,so dont be over concerned,some dont make a sound the more kittens the easier the labour i have found.

Good luck!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

if it was the mucus plug that i found in her tray earlier, how long can she go before labour really gets going? i'm still not convinced that she is in labour or getting ready. maybe i need to see the kittens here before i believe it she's just lying down doing nothing now. she purrs if i stroke her - this morning she was following around meowing at me - now she's just very quiet and doing nothing


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

cats galore said:


> if it was the mucus plug that i found in her tray earlier, how long can she go before labour really gets going? i'm still not convinced that she is in labour or getting ready. maybe i need to see the kittens here before i believe it she's just lying down doing nothing now. she purrs if i stroke her - this morning she was following around meowing at me - now she's just very quiet and doing nothing


That cat is trying my patience! I do hope it happens soon!

Don't think Gertrude ready yet.. her babies are too busy partying in there by the looks of it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

my girl had her kittens in the nesting box on top of the cage, its ok if you are there but then she decided once a kitten was half out to run around the room so ideally be with her as much as you can. i missed my other queens kittening and all was fine.
queens are all different, one girl lost her plug at 6am but didnt start to contract until 3.30pm another girl was eating her dinner, lost her plug then had 3 kittens within the hour. so basically it will happen when it happens and you can only observe and wait....stroking her head to give her reassurance is good to keep her calm.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> if it was the mucus plug that i found in her tray earlier, how long can she go before labour really gets going?


It can be days. Owners don't always see it happen and once kittens have dropped it's easier for the queen to clean herself so they never know. I've come to the conclusion people have decided it's always a short time from plug going to active labour starting because those are the ones they notice.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

tabitha if you dont have contractions before 11pm tonight, being wednesday im going to come and plug you back up again until next wednesday, i dont like losing bets.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe things are happening Catsgalore hasn't posted for a while. Well I hope so, I've been lurking on this thread today and the other for weeks


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> Maybe things are happening Catsgalore hasn't posted for a while. Well I hope so, I've been lurking on this thread today and the other for weeks


sorry nothing much going on here. all the excitement earlier has now gone
'catcoonz' i don't think you are going to win the bet - she seems to have given up again:confused1: she's just had something to eat and is lying down. she hasn't been on her litter tray at all since this morning. not even for a wee. i don't know how she can hold it in that long. i've also noticed that any movement now is just under her tummy - not on the sides anymore. is this because the kittens are moving into position?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

tabitha reminds me of my queen ive just had neutered, she would make me wait days with no sleep only to have kittens when i was knackered oh well at least tabitha is ok thats the main thing. will just have to place my bet on a horse tomorrow then. i do know she will have them eventually and as long as mum and babies are all fine thats all i wish for. will check back tomorrow. hope tabitha keeps you awake all night waiting. xxx (only joking x)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, fingers crossed there might be some kittens by the morning 
I've only just spotted this thread and was getting all excited


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

These damn queens are aptly named lol all in their own time. Mine usually wait till day 70 just as i am on the phone to the vet lol.. Will be soon.. Blue Balloon is still sprawled out giving me loving looks she is days off lol


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry everyone but nothing at all this morning. she likes to put me through it. i noticed on another thread that someone else has beat her too it - again 
well done gertrude on 5 kittens:thumbsup:


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

cats galore said:


> sorry everyone but nothing at all this morning. she likes to put me through it. i noticed on another thread that someone else has beat her too it - again
> well done gertrude on 5 kittens:thumbsup:


Thanks. I thought she had another week to go but it was all guesswork on my part. I'm thrilled.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

cats galore said:


> sorry everyone but nothing at all this morning. she likes to put me through it. i noticed on another thread that someone else has beat her too it - again
> well done gertrude on 5 kittens:thumbsup:


If there are no kittens soon we'll all think it's just a wind up and you are a troll :eek6: I may have to ban you until you have some positive news


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> If there are no kittens soon we'll all think it's just a wind up and you are a troll :eek6: I may have to ban you until you have some positive news


i'm beginning to think that i'm a troll too this just can't be real
i will have had her 9 weeks on monday coming so she must have got caught just before i had her. to think that she actually looked pregnant when i took her in - i thought she only had about 4-5 weeks to go then. it must have been the worms that she had that had bloated her. either that or she is way overdue


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG!! still no kitties!!! ive been watching for this forever it seems!!! come on Tabitha!!!!:laugh:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

the dates still tally so i wouldnt worry, this would explain why the vet didnt pick up on the pregnancy earlier.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Is there any news??

Come on Tabitha - you cant hang on to them forever!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Is there any news??
> 
> Come on Tabitha - you cant hang on to them forever!!!


no sorry. nothing at all still. i give up she just likes to pretend they are going to arrive and get me all excited - then nothing


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Come on Tabitha :closedeyes:
I run downstairs every morning to check if Tabitha has had her kitties, poor Matilda is meowing to be fed, but Tabitha comes first hehe.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lisac27 said:


> Come on Tabitha :closedeyes:
> I run downstairs every morning to check if Tabitha has had her kitties, poor Matilda is meowing to be fed, but Tabitha comes first hehe.


i come downstairs 2 or 3 times a night to see what is happening. i'll need a holiday after this to recover - only trouble is i never get holidays with having so many animals to look after i wouldn't have it any other way though


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

"We have to address the elephant in the room". "Erm, that's not an elephant, it's Tabitha and she's expecting kittens"...


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG!!!!! Still no kittens?!?! I even have my mum who is not on PF asking if she has had her kittens yet!!!!!!!! lol

Maybe she really is an elephant and she is having a 23 month pregnancy!?!?!?! :yikes:


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol, my other half has been asking for 2 WEEKS if Tabitha has had her kittens. This little kitty is definitely taking the P :laugh:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

another wednesday is coming around so looks like i maybe back in the betting once again.
if tabitha hasnt had kittens by next friday i will be getting worried.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Still nothing?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> another wednesday is coming around so looks like i maybe back in the betting once again.
> if tabitha hasnt had kittens by next friday i will be getting worried.


the way she's going you could well be in with a chance
here are a few photos of her to keep you going for a while these were taken today

i've been to the vets today with the guinea pig who had the c-section. i asked them about tabitha and they said to see how she is by the monday/tuesday of the week and if i'm worried to pop her to them and they'll check her out. she must be at least 9 weeks by tomorrow at the latest as i had her 9 weeks ago on monday and she must have been pregnant by then. it's so hard not knowing when she is due. for all i know she could be quite a bit over due by now


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

oh wow youv got about 8 in there lol


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> oh wow youv got about 8 in there lol


don't say that i'll never be able to convince my OH to keep them all. we already have 11 without these kittens


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lolol im only kiddin my betty was big but only had the 1 so it means nothing really but im guessing on 6 ha ha


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> lolol im only kiddin my betty was big but only had the 1 so it means nothing really but im guessing on 6 ha ha


i think she's having quite a few tbh. when the kittens were really active - they have slowed right down now - i could feel paws everywhere
i just wish she would hurry up now!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

When breeze had hers it was really cute cause they must have been really squashed in there they came outand their ears were all wonky and out of shape lol after a few days they looked normal but it was funny they looked like little elves(sp) of something.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been following this thread to see if the little poppets have arrived yet and can't believe they're still not here!  Must be really comfy in there 

Come on kittens, we're all itching to see you!!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Aww she looks so much like the sister of my Treacle (RIP), this is a photo of Dora (his sister) when she was pregnant... 

She was in labour here, she's not as big as Tabitha but she only had 5....!!! So who knows how many yours is having??! Can the vet do an ultrasound scan to check they're ok?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Aww she looks so much like the sister of my Treacle (RIP), this is a photo of Dora (his sister) when she was pregnant...
> 
> She was in labour here, she's not as big as Tabitha but she only had 5....!!! So who knows how many yours is having??! Can the vet do an ultrasound scan to check they're ok?


they do look the same she's lovely. i have wondered that if i do take her to the vets to have her checked out maybe they will do a scan
let's see what happens over the weekend - maybe we will have kittens at last


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I dont think she will have no problems its not her first time and even first time mums do just fine.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

it's been so hectic here the last week with different hospital appointments etc that i was convinced she would have them while i was out. i have all weekend free so i'm hoping they arrive while i have free time


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

there is no mistaking in the 3rd photo tabitha's belly has definitely dropped. im sticking with wednesday 6 kittens but have a feeling tuesday maybe the day. you are going to be very busy.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> there is no mistaking in the 3rd photo tabitha's belly has definitely dropped. im sticking with wednesday 6 kittens but have a feeling tuesday maybe the day. you are going to be very busy.


i can't wait i'm always rushing around and would love a sit down but this time i'm looking forward to being very busy


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Poor tabitha looks HUGE on those pictures, she will grace you with a fair few babies I think. I'm thinking about 7, by hopefully only 2 so you can keep them all. I can't believe she is still holding onto her babies xx


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Any news? She does look big doesn't she? She must be quite fed up and uncomfortable now. 

I'm guessing tomorrow evening with 6 babies. Can't wait to hear babies are here and Tabitha is doing well, it is all so exciting.:w00t: (I think that is an excited icon)?!!!!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Come on Tabitha, i need an over dose of tabby babies


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Come on Tabitha, i need an over dose of tabby babies


whilst we wait for tabitha thought i would start the overdose of tabbies. my kittens 5 weeks old today.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Come on Tabitha, i need an over dose of tabby babies


you might not be that lucky with tabitha. when she was found dumped in a box with her last litter, they were all black with a little white on them - maybe this time she'll have some tabby babies


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i dont care if they are purple with white spots, i just want to see tabitha;s kittens.:yesnod:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> i dont care if they are purple with white spots, i just want to see tabitha;s kittens.:yesnod:


i think i'd like a purple one with white spots 
she's been very restless today. more than i've seen her before. she has now decided to push the dog cage away from the wall and try to nest under the radiator how on earth she moved it i don't know - and how she can fit in such a small space is quite a surprise too. she's been doing this since about 2pm this afternoon.

update: i turned the nesting box around that was in front of the radiator hoping that if she got behind the cage again she may decide to go in there instead. it worked. i've just popped my head around the door and she's sitting in there washing herself. maybe we are getting closer!!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> whilst we wait for tabitha thought i would start the overdose of tabbies. my kittens 5 weeks old today.


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww too blooming cute. :001_wub:
Are you keeping them?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

That is defo a good sign that.:yesnod:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_come on Tabitha, we are waiting for the patter of tiny paws......_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww too blooming cute. :001_wub:
> Are you keeping them?


i want to keep them all but vets are too expensive and as i have 8 cats, 4 of which are already pets sadly i cant afford to nor do i have the room.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> i want to keep them all but vets are too expensive and as i have 8 cats, 4 of which are already pets sadly i cant afford to nor do i have the room.


Oh bless, im sure you will find them lovely homes.
If only vets were cheaper i too would have many more


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

tabitha its almost wednesday for the 3rd time, im still waiting babies and they better be soon.
is it 9 weeks today you have had her now? im keeping a close watch on the dates so she doesnt go too far overdue.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

it is 9 weeks today since i took her in. I don't want to tempt fate but i think we are close. She has been in her nesting box on and off all day but hasn't left it now since before 5pm. I am sat on a pillow by the side of her, stroking her as she cries if i leave her. She is purring away and padding away like mad at the bedding. I have noticed a couple of minutes ago that milk is leaking now from her teats.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

cats galore said:


> it is 9 weeks today since i took her in. I don't want to tempt fate but i think we are close. She has been in her nesting box on and off all day but hasn't left it now since before 5pm. I am sat on a pillow by the side of her, stroking her as she cries if i leave her. She is purring away and padding away like mad at the bedding. I have noticed a couple of minutes ago that milk is leaking now from her teats.


Yay not long now!! :thumbup:

Must admit I had been worried about those kittens, but if milk is now coming in, it must be soon!!! 

She should win a prize for the longest cat pregnancy in history...


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Ooh excellent news!! I suppose at least it means she is farther away from the date that the other kits were born and she has had the benefit of good nutrition and care for the whole of the pregnancy.

Hope you have your mobile/computer to hand to update us!! And a cushion to prevent a numb bum!!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

I am restless, mewing and kneading my computer keyboard in sympathy.

Come on, Tabitha!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yeah milk thats a great start. wednesday it is then.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she's got out of the nesting box now, had some food, used her tray and gone fast asleep on top of the cage again. i'll keep popping into her throughout the night to make sure she is ok


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

watch out for the plug now...im very excited.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_any news yet...._


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

nothing to report yet. she's very quiet, lying on top of the cage (her usual sleeping place). hopefully there will be more happening later today


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Morning, I've checked the weather and it looks a good day to have kittens. 

Tabitha can you hear me? A GOOD day to have kittens!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Alaskacat said:


> Morning, I've checked the weather and it looks a good day to have kittens.
> 
> Tabitha can you hear me? A GOOD day to have kittens!!!


she's back in her box now and meowing at me when i leave her for just a few seconds. doesn't mean anything though with tabitha's track record


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

tabitha's taking the "meow" now.
it better be soon as she is at the least 64 days today possibly 66.
if no kittens arrive friday i would get her vet checked, we dont want her going too far overdue.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> tabitha's taking the "meow" now.
> it better be soon as she is at the least 64 days today possibly 66.
> if no kittens arrive friday i would get her vet checked, we dont want her going too far overdue.


thanks for that. i wasn't sure how long to leave her


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It's a Lovely day for Kittens

Just in case she wasn't listening


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Please have them today Tabitha, ive got the dentist and need cheering up!


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

I was convinced there would be kitten pictures on here this morning, but alas no!
It is a nice day for kittens, in fact I bet that today/ tonight there will be kittens and a very relieved nan and Tabiltha


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Come on Tabitha we are all waiting. I promise you will feel a lot better when you are not carrying those lumps about.


----------



## TrinityWitch (Sep 17, 2012)

Good luck with everything.. you must be very tired, but very excited. Its like your own daughter is giving birth. LOL

Cant wait to be a gran mum to my queens kittens hehe


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Tabitha is certainly keeping us all in suspense isn't she? Hopefully she will have her babies very soon.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she is very very restless. in and out of the nesting box. in and out of the litter tray. wandering around the room. meowing at me to stay with her - i haven't seen any 'plug' come away yet but the bulges on her tummy keep going very hard and seem to stick out more than normal when they go hard. will let you all know how things progress as time passes


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed, it has to be soon. 

Come on Tabitha, we want to see your babies.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good job none of us are holding our breath waiting for these little bubbas! pmsl :ciappa:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

tabitha is either in her nesting box having her tummy rubbed or if i have to get up to do something she sits or lies in her litter tray waiting for me to go back to her box. then she gets back in it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Shes ready her :yesnod:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

any update? iv been checking this thread every couple of hours since it started!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

her plug has just come away and she appears to be having what i think are contractions every 3 minutes or so. her tummy goes really hard and she is almost pushing at the same time. will come back shortly to let you know more


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yippee - it starts!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

*WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
Finally!!! Lets hope you see kittens VERY soon!! Cant wait to see pics!! Good luck Tabitha and nanny!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

*YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!* Come on Tabitha!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

One born hooray


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

yipphee


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

holy moly nearly missed this yay yay yay im right exited..what colour?? omg this is great.You must be so glad at all the wondering is over.

hope everything is ok and your busy been a midwife.xx


----------

